#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Showtec truss

## Bihca

Hallo mannen/vrouwen,

 ik ben van plan om een trusscarré aan te schaffen van 10 x 10 x 3,5 mtr.
Nou kan ik van de bekendere merken wel de gegevens vinden van 30 x 30 driehoek truss, zoals bijv. prolyte, maar ik vroeg me af of iemand die gegevens ook heeft van de showtec truss.

Ben ook nieuwsgierig naar de ervaringen van showtec truss...

Even korte info : 

De truss willen we gaan inzetten op beurzen, wat er voornamelijk in komt te hangen zijn per kant 2 4-barren PAR56 en stuk of 4 theaterspots.
Mogelijk komt er nog een sterrendoek of een theaterdoek in te hangen.

----------


## moderator

De specificaties van deze truss kan je ongetwijfeld navragen via je eigen showtec leverancier...

----------


## luc2366

showtec heeft 2 soorten truss. de kwaliteit is dezelfde maar de compabiliteit verschilt.

Een stand van 10x10 is wel erg groot voor een beurs. Kleed je het "aan" met wat jij opnoemt gaat het er wel héél kaal uitzien...

Ga je het gebruiken op fuiven ( :Cool:  ) - wat ik vermoed- dan vind ik:
- "X-30D" te licht op lengtes van +10mtr
- moet je de hoeken gaan verstevigen met steigerbuis (wat NIET mooi is)
- 3.5mtr niet hoog genoeg

DUS ga minstens voor "X-40V" (om het te veralgemenen) en 4mtr hoog

----------


## Bihca

Zoals eerder aangegeven, willen we de carré die we gaan aanschaffen, voornamelijk gebruiken voor beurzen.

Heb inmiddels de vraag over de belastingen, neergelegd bij de dealer hier in de buurt.

Ik heb op de prolyte site gekeken, maar luc.. bedoel je x30v of h40v? want de x40v kan in niet vinden op hun site...

Zijn er nog meer mensen die ervaring hebben met de showtec truss?

----------


## jazzprr

Ik ben zelf sinds een maandje in het bezit van een showtec brug, een stevige triangeltruss die het erg goed doet.Deze gaat  wel uit het assortiment maar ze komen met nieuwe Truss is mij verteld door Showtec.

Dus voor een voordelige truss vindt ik Showtec wel interessant.

Succes!

Gr Harry

----------


## Turboke

Wij hebben al verscheidene jaren een carre setje van schowtec, op zijn eigen geen klagen van enkel als je wil gaan uitbreiden op die set is het moeilijk om compatibele trussen te vinden en dat vind ik dan het nadeel ervan.
Daarom zijn we bij de volgende aankopen ook overgestapt naar prolyte, is overal om de hoek te vinden.

----------


## luc2366

> Wij hebben al verscheidene jaren een carre setje van schowtec, op zijn eigen geen klagen van enkel als je wil gaan uitbreiden op die set is het moeilijk om compatibele trussen te vinden en dat vind ik dan het nadeel ervan.
> Daarom zijn we bij de volgende aankopen ook overgestapt naar prolyte, is overal om de hoek te vinden.



De Showtec-truss komt van bij Milos.

@ bihca: ik bedoelde idd X30V (of de Showtec/Global-Truss/alur/... variant).

@ Turboke: dat bedoelde ik met de 2 varianten: 1 vd 2 is nl Prolyte-compatible en de andere is Global Truss-compatible, waardoor je dmv inhuren ZEKER makkelijk kan uitbreiden.
LATEN WE DE DISCUSSIE OVER AL-DAN-NIET MENGEN VAN MERKEN HIER NU EENS NIET VOEREN AUB

----------


## Bihca

> De Showtec-truss komt van bij Milos.
> 
> @ bihca: ik bedoelde idd X30V (of de Showtec/Global-Truss/alur/... variant).
> 
> @ Turboke: dat bedoelde ik met de 2 varianten: 1 vd 2 is nl Prolyte-compatible en de andere is Global Truss-compatible, waardoor je dmv inhuren ZEKER makkelijk kan uitbreiden.
> LATEN WE DE DISCUSSIE OVER AL-DAN-NIET MENGEN VAN MERKEN HIER NU EENS NIET VOEREN AUB



Deze discussie hoeft voor mij ook niet!

----------


## Turboke

aan de heren,
heb nergens vermeld dat deze op mekaar moeten passen enkel dat voor de verdere uitbreiding we zijn overgestapt op prolyte omdat deze trus bij ons veel gemakkelijker in te huren is dan maakt niet uit welke andere.

----------


## rinus bakker

> showtec heeft 2 soorten truss. de kwaliteit is dezelfde maar de _compabiliteit_ verschilt.



Ha die Luc,
als we het over _compatibiliteit_ hebben, gaat het dan niet meteen over 'merken'?
Je begint er namelijk wel zelf over.

----------


## luc2366

> Ha die Luc,
> als we het over _compatibiliteit_ hebben, gaat het dan niet meteen over 'merken'?
> Je begint er namelijk wel zelf over.



nee, dan gaat het over de door dat bepaalde merk gebruikte couplers  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

btw: showtec heeft sinds deze maand een 3e TYPE truss.

----------


## NiTRO

Showtec heeft tegenwoordig truss die compatible is met Prolyte en Global Truss. Het merk van de "Showtec" truss is idd gewoon Milos en de specs hiervan zijn op de website van Milos te vinden.

----------


## Bihca

mensen, bedankt voor de reakties. Ik heb inmddels een truss aangeschaft en het is toch een showtec geworden. Op de lengte die wij gebruiken ( 10 meter ) maakt het kwa prolyte ook nauwelijks wat uit met de belastingen.

Dus is onze keuze gevallen op showtec.

----------


## Upgrading your system

duidelijk, gefeliciteerd met je aankoop.

Bedenk je wel goed dat het eindeloos koppelen van merken truss geen aanrader is, met meer dan 2 merken wil ik bijvoorbeeld niet werken, simpelweg omdat het te ingewikkeld wordt met berekeningen. 
Als het even kan moet je kiezen voor 1 merk en je daaraan vasthouden..

----------


## Bihca

We hebben niet de intentie om deze truss vreselijk uit te breiden. We hebben nog eurotruss staan, maar we zochten naar een nieuwe truss, eentje die toonbaar is op een beurs, komt beter over naar de klant en zijn potentiele klanten. Uitbreiden zal alleen in de zin zijn van hoeken e.d. misschien nog een paar metertjes erbij.
Maar we willen uiteindelijk ook over stappen op alleen maar 1 merk.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Uitbreiden zal alleen in de zin zijn van hoeken e.d. misschien nog een paar metertjes erbij.
> Maar we willen uiteindelijk ook over stappen op alleen maar 1 merk.



Juist wat betreft de hoekstukken is er trouwens een behoorlijke hoop 'troep' (neem dat maar letterlijk) op de markt.  :EEK!:  
Er is ook geen merk dat die dingen apart berekent en specificeert en daarna als zodanig door TuV (of andere certificeerder) laat keuren.
Alweer zo'n prachtig hiaat in de wereld die entertainment heet. 
Misschien dat daar de komende ontwerp-Euronorm voor truss (binnen de CWA25 werkgroep) aan verbeteren zal. 
Aan mij zal het in elk geval niet liggen. 
Maar ik weet wel dat de prijzen daar zeker niet door naar beneden zullen gaan.  
En de enige reden voor een keuze van Showtec kan toch de prijs zijn.   :Embarrassment:  

En de kreet 'compatibel' zouden we toch een keer geheel moeten uitbannen -
of letterlijk nemen en dan in de Nederlandse taal kunnen verwoorden:
"passend op"...
En met enig geweld krijg je echt wel alles "passend op" elkaar. :Mad:

----------

